# Lucky me!



## rabler (Nov 10, 2021)

It’s been a summer of various projects.  Bathroom remodel lead to replacing all of the fresh water plumbing (polybutylene).  Building a new porch is the latest.  I’m damn lucky to have a wife that enjoys doing projects like this with me.  We met working together, and then there was that trip to Home Depot to teturn a ladder for the office, and the rest is history.



When I mentioned building a new shop, she asked if it could include a wood stove.  
I’m a lucky guy.  And a happy one too.


----------



## jcp (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm a lucky guy too. Here's a pic of my wife during a lumber jacking job we did at the house.


----------



## alloy (Nov 10, 2021)

It's wonderful to have a understanding and helpful wife. I'm also a very lucky man.

 I recently broke my thumb and my wife has been helping out with many things from packaging parts to bead blasting parts since I can't get my hand into the gloves with the thumb brace on.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm speechless.


----------



## Just for fun (Nov 10, 2021)

rabler said:


> It’s been a summer of various projects.  Bathroom remodel lead to replacing all of the fresh water plumbing (polybutylene).  Building a new porch is the latest.  I’m damn lucky to have a wife that enjoys doing projects like this with me.  We met working together, and then there was that trip to Home Depot to teturn a ladder for the office, and the rest is history.
> View attachment 384941
> 
> 
> ...



Good deal,   I'm lucky also.   My wife loves to work outside,  and is an extremely good cook to boot!


----------



## MikeWi (Nov 10, 2021)

My wife helped me work on the car several times when my back just wouldn't let me. She does pretty well, except for tightening bolts and nuts. I learned to NEVER let her do that again. Even with a torque wrench, she'll break them!


----------



## jbobb1 (Nov 10, 2021)

Seems there are a lot of lucky men here! I'm one as well. My wife helped me change a clutch in her older brothers car many years ago. That was fun!
She's also a dedicated caregiver.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 11, 2021)

jcp said:


> I'm a lucky guy too. Here's a pic of my wife during a lumber jacking job we did at the house.
> View attachment 384973


My only question: Is that her chainsaw?


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 11, 2021)

Me too!  Definitely not afraid to get her hands dirty.  We're both looking forward to retiring in a few months so we can help each other out with our projects.

Bruce


----------



## MikeWi (Nov 11, 2021)

BGHansen said:


> Me too!  Definitely not afraid to get her hands dirty.  We're both looking forward to retiring in a few months so we can help each other out with our projects.
> 
> Bruce
> 
> ...


Wow, is that an Emu?


----------



## rabler (Nov 11, 2021)

BGHansen said:


> Me too!  Definitely not afraid to get her hands dirty.  We're both looking forward to retiring in a few months so we can help each other out with our projects.
> 
> Bruce


You'll love retirement.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 11, 2021)

I wish. My wife gives me grief, is not very supportive. Her hobbies are crossword puzzles and sudoku. Although when Lymes/Bells Palsey hit and I couldn't see out of one eye she did mow for the entire summer ( I could not close the eye, so there was risk of doing major damage).

When we moved in, we were working outside, and she saw the neighbors working outside, and went over and helped them leaving me to do our work. I was dumbfounded. In her own words: I'm always right get used to it.

You guys that have women that work with you, and not against you are lucky men. 
Mine always takes someone else's side in a disagreement. Even some of  her friends have commented that they thought I was right, and why are you doing that to him.  I have learned to tune her out more and more rather than argue over it.


----------



## jcp (Nov 11, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> My only question: Is that her chainsaw?


It’s’our’ saw….only caveat is I have to start it.


----------



## Just for fun (Nov 11, 2021)

I bought my wife a Stihl 017 for her birthday a couple years ago.  I had to start out then she went to town.  Last year when we started working on a deer fence she bought herself a Stihl battery operated saw.   I no longer have to start the saw.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 12, 2021)

MikeWi said:


> Wow, is that an Emu?


No, baby ostrich!  We raise turkeys for slaughter, pick up chicks in April/May and let them live until November/December.  The tom my wife is cutting up weighed 72 lbs. dead hanging weight.  Breast meat alone was a little over 22 lbs., each drum stick just under 10 lbs.  Turkeys love cracked corn; they'll pack a lot of weight on pigging out all day.

Below is a photo of last Thanksgiving's spread.  The bird on the left is a store-bought 26 pounder, one on the right was 46 lbs.  Had to check him with a tape measure to make sure he'd fit in our oven.  And yes, it was a 2-person job taking him in and out of the oven.  I recall him taking the better part of a day to cook.

Frankly, it doesn't pay to raise them as our local Meijer's sells turkeys around Thanksgiving for $0.33 / pound.  The 26 lbs. bird cost around $8.  The 46 lbs. bird (dead hanging weight was 65 lbs.) probably ate that a month.  Plus I had to pluck him which I'm really slow at.  Takes me about 3 hrs. to do a bird.  Much quicker to skin them and cut them up, but it's all about the presentation for dinner!

Bruce


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 12, 2021)

MikeWi said:


> Wow, is that an Emu?


How rude! That's his wife!


----------



## Just for fun (Nov 12, 2021)

Wow Bruce,  72 lbs. Turkey, that's a big bird.  We raised turkeys one year, the big tom was 52 lbs.  We raised Bourbon Red Turkeys, they were smaller but still good meat.  We just don't have the room to raise turkeys.


----------



## brino (Nov 13, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> Wow Bruce, 72 lbs. Turkey, that's a big bird.



reminds me of this:


----------

